# Mach 3



## Mrsonso (Nov 13, 2012)

Does any one know where i can get a post for Mach3 that will work for Surfcam?


----------



## DMS (Nov 13, 2012)

No direct experience with surfcam, but I found a thread in the mach forums that has a link to a post file

[link]http://www.machsupport.com/forum/index.php?topic=9624.0[/link]


----------



## Mrsonso (Nov 14, 2012)

I'll check it out thanks.


----------

